# Wlan adhoc (p2p) und andere Fragen/Probleme [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab da mal paar Fragen weil ich kompletter Wlan neuling bin in einigen Bereichen z.B. P2P bzw Adhoc.

Wie erstell ich ein P2P Netzwerk mit Wlan?

Ich hab mal folgendes versucht  bei beiden Kisten.

iwconfig wlan0 channel 1

iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc

iwconfig essid test

iwconfig wlan0 ap mac-des-anderen-rechners

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.1 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up #(beim anderen Rechner natürlich 192.168.2.2)

PC:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"test"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Cell: 00:1F:3C:AB:76:0E

          Tx-Power=18 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:01:9A:04:C2

          inet addr:192.168.2.2  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:29 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:286 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:5491 (5.3 Kb)  TX bytes:21459 (20.9 Kb)

[root@MediaBox ~]#

```

Laptop: 

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"test"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Cell: 00:16:01:9A:04:C2

          Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1F:3C:AB:76:0E

          inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:29 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:286 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:5491 (5.3 Kb)  TX bytes:21459 (20.9 Kb)
```

Das Problem ist nun das ich weder vom Laptop den PC anpingen kann noch umgekehrt, geschweige auf Samba zugreifen.

```
From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=62 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=63 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=64 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=66 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=67 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=68 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=70 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=71 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=72 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.2.2 icmp_seq=74 Destination Host Unreachable

```

Was mach ich falsch?

Kann mir jemand ne Step By Step Howto geben? 

Wie kann ich die Verbindung verschlüsseln? 

MfG

----------

## sicus

schonmal versuch den beiden rechnern verschiedene IP Adressen zu geben? mit der selben wirds wohl kaum klappen  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *sicus wrote:*   

> schonmal versuch den beiden rechnern verschiedene IP Adressen zu geben? mit der selben wirds wohl kaum klappen 

 

Das war ein Fehler beim abtippen  :Wink: 

Beide haben verschiedene IP's Laptop 192.168.2.1 und PC 192.168.2.2

----------

## sicus

lass mal diese zeile weg:

```

iwconfig wlan0 ap mac-des-anderen-rechners 

```

ap registriert deine karte an einem access point, bei addhoc gibts jedoch keinen access point.

----------

## root_tux_linux

PC:

```

[root@MediaBox ~]# ifconfig wlan0 && iwconfig wlan0 && ping 192.168.1.4

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:01:9A:04:C2

          inet addr:192.128.1.3  Bcast:192.128.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:317 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:27788 (27.1 Kb)  TX bytes:8232 (8.0 Kb)

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"test"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Cell: C6:11:3A:03:A7:1F

          Tx-Power=18 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

PING 192.168.1.4 (192.168.1.4) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

^C

--- 192.168.1.4 ping statistics ---

7 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 6021ms

, pipe 3

[root@MediaBox ~]#

```

Laptop:

```
angelus@Lenovo:~$ ifconfig wlan0 && iwconfig wlan0 && ping 192.168.1.3

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1f:3c:ab:76:0e  

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.255.255  Maske:255.255.0.0

          inet6-Adresse: fe80::21f:3cff:feab:760e/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1

          RX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:468 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:3668 (3.6 KB)  TX bytes:46141 (46.1 KB)

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"test"  

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Cell: C6:11:3A:03:A7:1F   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

PING 192.168.1.3 (192.168.1.3) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable

^C

--- 192.168.1.3 ping statistics ---

7 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 6050ms

, pipe 3

angelus@Lenovo:~$ 
```

----------

## sicus

ich hab auch schön öfters adhoc sitzungen gemacht. bei mir hat immer folgendes ausgereicht:

```

ifconfig wlan0 down

iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

iwconfig wlan0 essid test

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0

```

das selbe am anderen rechner mit anderer IP im selben subnet.

sonst kannst das ganze mal nur bei einem rechner machen und folgendes beim zweiten ausführen:

```

iwlist wlan0 scanning

```

der müsste dir alle aktiven wlans anzeigen, auch deine adhoc. eine andere theorie ist, daß die route nicht eingerichtet ist. was sagt denn

```

route -n

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *sicus wrote:*   

> ich hab auch schön öfters adhoc sitzungen gemacht. bei mir hat immer folgendes ausgereicht:
> 
> ```
> 
> ifconfig wlan0 down
> ...

 

WTF?

Es geht, nur wieso?

Spielt das echt ne rolle ob das Interface ständig down ist? oO

Sieht identisch aus wie das was ich vorhin gemacht habe aber geht jetzt.

Guckst du: 

```
root@192.168.1.2's password:

Last login: Tue Nov 11 16:55:04 2008 from gentoo.linux

[root@MediaBox ~]# ifconfig wlan0 down

[root@MediaBox ~]# iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

[root@MediaBox ~]# iwconfig wlan0 essid test

[root@MediaBox ~]# ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0

[root@MediaBox ~]# iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:19:C7:A9:80

                    ESSID:""

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=24/100  Signal level:-92 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000100eb63e1192

                    Extra: Last beacon: 8796ms ago

[root@MediaBox ~]# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

[root@MediaBox ~]# ping 192.168.2.1

PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=3.67 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=3.50 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=4.21 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=3.63 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=3.71 ms

^C

--- 192.168.2.1 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4020ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 3.504/3.746/4.213/0.252 ms

[root@MediaBox ~]# ifconfig wlan0 && iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:01:9A:04:C2

          inet addr:192.168.2.2  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:55 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:7654 (7.4 Kb)  TX bytes:8159 (7.9 Kb)

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"test"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Cell: C6:F3:5A:19:0F:69

          Tx-Power=18 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

[root@MediaBox ~]#

```

Danke auf jeden Fall.  :Smile: 

----------

## sicus

was meinst mit "interface ständig down"? wenn die zeile "ifconfig wlan0 down" meinst, das setzt das interface down damit die iwconfig befehle gehen, die kann man nur ausführen wenn das interface down ist. das letzte ifconfig mit dem setzen der IP bringt das interface wieder up. warum es bei deiner version nicht funktioniert hat? ich mutmaße mal wegen der zeile

iwconfig wlan0 ap mac-des-anderen-rechners 

ap registriert dich an einem access point, ein access point gibts jedoch nur in einem managed wlan und nicht in einem adhoc. ich habe keine ahnung was passiert wenn du das ausführst und kein access point vorhanden ist.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *sicus wrote:*   

> was meinst mit "interface ständig down"? wenn die zeile "ifconfig wlan0 down" meinst, das setzt das interface down damit die iwconfig befehle gehen, die kann man nur ausführen wenn das interface down ist. das letzte ifconfig mit dem setzen der IP bringt das interface wieder up. warum es bei deiner version nicht funktioniert hat? ich mutmaße mal wegen der zeile
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 ap mac-des-anderen-rechners 
> 
> ap registriert dich an einem access point, ein access point gibts jedoch nur in einem managed wlan und nicht in einem adhoc. ich habe keine ahnung was passiert wenn du das ausführst und kein access point vorhanden ist.

 

Was die Befehle tun ist mir klar aber...

Ich bin ja zuerst so vorgegangen:

```
login as: root

root@192.168.1.2's password:

Last login: Tue Nov 11 18:16:08 2008 from 192.168.2.1

[root@MediaBox ~]# ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.1 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

[root@MediaBox ~]# iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

[root@MediaBox ~]# iwconfig wlan0 essid test

[root@MediaBox ~]# ifconfig wlan0 && iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:01:9A:04:C2

          inet addr:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2833 (2.7 Kb)

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"test"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Cell: 06:6F:91:60:05:F4

          Tx-Power=18 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

[root@MediaBox ~]#

```

Jetzt werden zwar die richtigen Daten ausgegeben aber es funktioniert nicht.

Wenn ich aber so vorgehe wie du es sagtest:

```
[root@MediaBox ~]# ifconfig wlan0 down

[root@MediaBox ~]# iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

[root@MediaBox ~]# iwconfig wlan0 essid test

[root@MediaBox ~]# ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

```

Ist das Interface während der Konfiguration ständig down und wird erst am Ende wieder aktiviert.

Nun funktioniert das ganze. 

Kann mir nicht erklären wieso. Auch ganz komisch ist das der Network-Manager (Ja auf'm Lapi hab ich Ubuntu) mir anzeigt ich wäre NICHT mit test verbunden aber die Verbindung funktioniert.

Verstehste was ich meine?

----------

## sicus

für die iwconfig befehle muß das device down sein. wenn ich bei mir hier einen ausführe während das interface up ist bekomme ich eine meldung wie (wortlaut aus dem gedächtnis, sinngemäß aber richtig):

FATAL: Interface wlan0 is up

ich weiß nicht wieso du so eine meldung nicht bekommst.

Die sache mit dem "nicht verbunden" im network-manager verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, bzw. schon wieso er sagt, du wärst nicht verbunden. laut deinem auszug des iwlist scans ist keine ESSID zugewiesen, schau mal in deinem ubuntu mit iwconfiiig ob diese auch gesetzt wurde. Was ich jedoch nicht verseteh ist, wieso du den anderen rechner anpingen kannst wenn du nicht im selben wlan netz bist....

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *sicus wrote:*   

> für die iwconfig befehle muß das device down sein. wenn ich bei mir hier einen ausführe während das interface up ist bekomme ich eine meldung wie (wortlaut aus dem gedächtnis, sinngemäß aber richtig):
> 
> FATAL: Interface wlan0 is up
> 
> ich weiß nicht wieso du so eine meldung nicht bekommst.
> ...

 

Keine Ahnung.

Also bei Arch (Mediabox) gibt es keine Fehlermeldung aus wenn ich iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc eingebe und das Interface UP ist.

Bei Ubuntu kommt hingegen eine Fehlermeldung mit was ressource busy oder sowas in der Art und iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc geht dann nur wenn das Interface DOWN ist.

Der Network Manager zeigt mir zwar test an und auch die Verbindungsqualität aber eben das ich disconnectet wäre, was ich ja nicht bin denn ich kann pingen, samba und ssh.

Wobei ich zum Network Manager sagen muss das er selbst bei HEX Key rumzickt.

Naja, werd da noch bisschen rumbasteln, das Wlan auch noch unter Gentoo testen und mich dann melden  :Wink: 

Danke auf jeden Fall.

----------

